# Draper 250mm Sliding Compound Mitre Saw



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,
I thought the following might help someone out.
I've reserved on Amazon UK, a Draper 52947 250mm Sliding Compound Mitre Saw.
Looks a nice quality tool, it is an Amazon warehouse return, used as new. Means box was opened, probably not even switched on, so couldn't sell as brand new, same thing happened with my Triton 2000 got it brand new, half price, box had dents in it 

I've got the Draper for £127.62, Amazon do it brand new for £175.71. Quite a bit more on Ebay.

If anyone wants the saw, let me know, I will cancel and I assume it will go back on Amazon for £127.62 almost straightaway. If not in a few days time it will go back on automatically.
I was being a bit lazy, my Triton 2000 can do all the stuff the Draper does and more.
Cheers.


----------

